# Pathetic question I know--sorry



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

For aesthetic reasons of wanting to get as much exposed seatpost, what is the seat tube length is from bb to top of seat collar on a 54cm R3 or Soloist vs. a 51cm? I think the Soloist and R3 have the same dimensions. Thanks.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

.....


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

urm cervelo website? geometry page :O spoon feed you?


----------



## hooligan (Sep 30, 2006)

buying a bike sized on aesthetic reasons is a bad idea. a bike will fit you or it won't


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Getoutandride said:


> urm cervelo website? geometry page :O spoon feed you?


The Cervelo website does not state the seat tube length-it never has. And I know for a fact that the stated size is not the length of the seat tube length. Therefore, a 51cm does not mean the seat tube is 51cm long.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

hooligan said:


> buying a bike sized on aesthetic reasons is a bad idea. a bike will fit you or it won't


I can comfortably ride a 51cm or 54cm. The 51cm has way too much toe overlap though.


----------



## hooligan (Sep 30, 2006)

buy the bike that fits. toe overlap is mostly a problem at lower speeds. your considerations should be standover, reach , headtube height, seat tube length. amount of seat post showing shouldn't be a factor that influences a purchase. go to a shop that will fit you on both sizes and allow you to test ride them. a final fit after purchase should take up to an hour


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

So you WANT to show lots of seatpost?? I am 6'4" and show lots!!! I would prefer showing less and I thought most people wanted that also. I have never had anyone say, dang, I wish I could show as much seatpost as you. In fact, if anything, I get comments like, "Holy Seatpost Batman"....


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

MCF said:


> So you WANT to show lots of seatpost?? I am 6'4" and show lots!!! I would prefer showing less and I thought most people wanted that also. I have never had anyone say, dang, I wish I could show as much seatpost as you. In fact, if anything, I get comments like, "Holy Seatpost Batman"....


You're 6'4" riding a semi compact frame-so even the largest Cervelo frame will probably leave you with probably a foot of seat post exposed. That would be a lot. I am only 5'8".


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

I'm about your height and ride a size 51. You can see the pics of my S2 which is the same as the soloist
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=172673



ping771 said:


> You're 6'4" riding a semi compact frame-so even the largest Cervelo frame will probably leave you with probably a foot of seat post exposed. That would be a lot. I am only 5'8".


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

You're going to get more seatpost to show with an R3 than an S2 cuz the seattube comes up a bit more over the top of the top tube on the S2. I imagine you must like the Jens Voigt look of a yard-stick worth of seatpost and super long stem with no spacers. I've never been able to understand how he can be so flexible that his back has a negative slope when he is in the drops. Amazing. 

I clicked on the link to see how pathetic the question, given the title of the post. Certainly lived up to its billing.... ;-)


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Semi compact..huh??*



ping771 said:


> You're 6'4" riding a semi compact frame-so even the largest Cervelo frame will probably leave you with probably a foot of seat post exposed. That would be a lot. I am only 5'8".


I ride a 61cm RS and there is right at 9" from top of seatpost clamp to top of saddle rail.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

otoman said:


> You're going to get more seatpost to show with an R3 than an S2 cuz the seattube comes up a bit more over the top of the top tube on the S2. I imagine you must like the Jens Voigt look of a yard-stick worth of seatpost and super long stem with no spacers. I've never been able to understand how he can be so flexible that his back has a negative slope when he is in the drops. Amazing.


I am amazed too by his riding posture. I can't imagine riding for hours with that sort of aggressive drop. I mean don't his shoulders hurt??
But it sure looks cool


----------

